# What do you include in your puppy pack?



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

I've only given this a brief thought upto now but the things I'd like to include are:

Full contact information for myself.
Contract of sale (am going to need help with that too  )
Ped certificate and 6 week free KC insurance pack.
Copy of sire and dams pedigrees.
Few days worth of food.
A brief summary of pugs, their temprement, needs and nature.
Information sheets on :training, socialisation, activities and list of puppy essentals (amongst other things)


I was thinking of including a clicker and info sheets on clicker training as I found it reay effective for pugs the click and immediate reward seems to really grab their attention and it works alot faster. Or should I just let them decide what they want to do? I don't want to be pushy but really do like clicker training.

If I have left anything blindingly obvious out then like I said, these are just thoghts 

Thanks


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Also a photo of puppy when it was born and maybe one at 4 weeks old along with one taken with its mummy, Toy, Chew, Puppy Blanket, Sample pack of Puppy Pads. Yes you could also put in a clicker then it is up to them if they use it. xx


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Ah yes!

I was told to use a fleece blanket with the mum and pups then cut a piece off when a pup leaves and give them the square so they had familiar scents!

thanks


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

What I did was buy two blanket from the Pound Shop as my dog had two puppies and four days before they went to their homes I put them into the box where they were and on the day of them going to their new homes I shook each on and folded them and put them into a carry bag to keep the scent inside so that each puppy had a scent of mummy and sibling aswell as their own onthe blankets.


----------



## bairdy144 (Sep 1, 2009)

Contact eukanuba, They are more than glad to hand out puppy packs which consist of a tub to keep the food in, a measuring jug, a clicker and a book on looking after your pup and training them and a 2.5kg bag of puppy food. I also added in puppy contract, a little about the breed, a cd with picts 0- 8 weeks and a cutting of pro fleece used by the mother and siblings. good luck


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

With riley we got:
Blanket
Bowls
Food
Treats
Toys
5 gen pedigree, 
Puppy info book
Vacc certs
:thumbup:


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Fab, thanks,

will contact eukenuba


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

With Akira we got a whole wardrobe lol

5 gen Pedigree
Kc reg papers
4weeks KC insurance
12 weeks pet plan insurance
2.5Kg pedigree puppy food
2.5kg Enkunaba puppy food
Clicker + booklet on how to train
Vac cert
All breed info including health issues within the breed
Book on raising a pup
2 containers to keep food in
2 measuring cups
information on all the breed clubs and training clubs

oh and the pup :lol:


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

This is the list of items I would have on offer to my puppy buyers if I were ever to get into breeding Samoyeds or Dobermanns.

The Puppy Pack Book List:

Bones Would Rain From the Sky by Suzanne Clothier
(see flying dog press: Flying Dog Press - Suzanne Clothier - Home for alternate materials)

Before and After Getting Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar
How To Teach a New Dog Old Tricks by Ian Dunbar
Doctor Dunbar's Good Little Dog Book by Ian Dunbar
(See Dog Star Daily: Dog Star Daily for alternative materials)

The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson
Oh Behave!: Dogs from Pavlov to Premack to Pinker by Jean Donaldson
Dogs Are From Neptune by Jean Donaldson

Don't Shoot the Dog; The New Art of Teaching and Training by Karen Pryor
Clicker Training for Dogs by Karen Pryor

The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller

The Other End of the Leash by Patricia McConnell

The Rosetta Bone: The Key to Communication Between Canines and Humans (Howell Dog Book of Distinction) by Cheryl S. Smith

Breed Specific dog book including the breed standard etc.

Most of the books are bought second hand or will be loaned out when puppies are 4-6 weeks old and deposits are being taken, this gives the new owner at least three weeks to have a read through a few of the books, if they want to buy them after that, then that is fine by me.

*3-5 weeks supply of the puppy's food With a feeding guide and activity schedule as well as a guide on how to transition to a new food. I would also supply a 2ltr bottle of my own water, so the puppies can settle into their new home with minimal tummy upsets.

*Travel Crate, Fleece blanket, and favourite toy

*Full standard puppy sales contract and vaccination records along with pedigree and registration/insurance documents.

I can't remember the full list of stuff I will be including, but my puppy packs will likely cost me over £100 each lol!

I figure that if I will be selling puppies for £750-£900 (as the average prices of pups are now), then the very least I can do is give my puppy owners the very best start to living with their new family member!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

casandra said:


> This is the list of items I would have on offer to my puppy buyers if I were ever to get into breeding Samoyeds or Dobermanns.
> 
> The Puppy Pack Book List:
> 
> ...


Wow lets hope you don't have 8 pup litters


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

With Holly we got 

5 gen Pedigree
Kc reg papers
4 weeks pet plan insurance
2.5kg Pedigree puppy food
Worming info and when to get her first vaccs
All breed info including health issues within the breed
Book on raising a pup
1 measuring cups
Information on all the breed clubs and training clubs
Blanket to line crate that we brought with us
Toy
Pictures of her from 2, 4, and 6 weeks, and of her and mom together
Puppy Contract
A few poo bags and wet wipes just incase
Grooming information
Breeder's contact details


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

yep, we include:

container

2 weeks of food

breed hand book

guide leaflet: when to worm, how to change feeds, how much exercise they can have, growing pains info (very common in our breed)

puppy contract 

pictures of parents and relatives

pictures of puppy from day one and pictures of litter together identifying which puppy is yours

puppy weight records (has no purpose just something interesting for new owners)

piece of "smelly" vetbed

small bowl incase of long journey home
Large bottle of water incase of long journey home

a letter from puppy to new owner explaining "how if i see something
interesting on the floor, i investigate it using my mouth" and things like "i try my best not to poop on your favourite rug but i cannot hold it and i yet dont understand that outside is for pooping

newspaper incase puppy sick in car

KC papers and pedigree

parents health certificate copies

tick picker

puppy shampoo

breed club membership form

free insurance details

my contact details

a raw bone that i use so owners can see what bones are suitable

poo bags

poisonous plant and substance list

how to groom particular breed


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> yep, we include:
> 
> container
> 
> ...


Some great ideas there, thankyou.


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank-you for some good ideas ive got to get organised and start doing some.


----------

